# Perch Spacing



## roselaneess (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

We are new to homing pigeons and are in the process of constructing a loft. Our question is what is the ideal spacing for perches? Is there a 'pattern' to mounting them to keep the birds from pooping on each other? The wall they will be mounted on is 8 x 8 x 8.

The perches we are using are these:

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/1168.html

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

If you are commited to using these I would just space them on your framing studs. That is usually 16" or 24". I decided on designing my own as I was not pleased with the prefab perches. I feel they need space to lie down and rest so mine have a 4" X 5" base for them to stand on.









This is actually an early picture of the prototype. The ones I settled on have a much bigger perch area and I also cut back on the width of the overhang to make it easier for the birds to fly into. The ones I am using do not pose any problems for the birds. It took a few tries and many choice words, to get it right though! These perches have proven to be very good at the purposes they were designed for. They keep the birds very quiet (I have no fighting among my birds). They are also very easy to clean and keep the birds clean as well. Unless you enjoy building things, I would not recommend using my design as they are pretty labor intensive to build. Heck, maybe I could start selling them and make some feed money on the side!  Actually, it would be more work than I would be willing to put in.  Oh well, I guess I will have to make my millions some other way!



Dan


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

wow.

Well here is the lazy version. I just spaced them far enough apart so they couldn't peck eachother.


----------



## roselaneess (Jul 27, 2008)

Thank you for the suggestions.


----------

